# was wondering if anyone uses the hobby talk chat...



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

hi, i'm a newbie with ho slots been doing business with a few great guys on here and was wondering if there is any good chat sessions on hobby talk or any other ho sites? i would love to chat with you guys and get to know everyone and talk about tips and tricks ect. i was just wondering let me know and the times you guys are on chat ect. thanks again, shon bates :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wednesday night and Friday night are slot talk nights.

Wednesday a lot of guys bail about 10 p.m. since it's a school night.

Friday nights we hang out later like all the cool kids. :woohoo:

Come on in sometime.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Wednesday night and Friday night are slot talk nights.
> 
> Wednesday a lot of guys bail about 10 p.m. since it's a school night.
> 
> ...


cool, sounds like alot of fun, i will see you in the chat room tomorrow when does it start? thanks, shon:thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wouldn't be caught dead in chat! Besides they keep changing the lock on the door w/o telling me. ;-)


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

bumpercar88 said:


> Wouldn't be caught dead in chat! Besides they keep changing the lock on the door w/o telling me. ;-)


Oh know,lol.

Is there a code of some type i need to get into the chat? i would like to have a copy of that key, lol.

shon:thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

No code, but the newb has to bring the chips and dip.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

The secret code is don't tell the TM ! I of course don't have one soooooo I can play all I want to. Welcome to Hobby talk and see you on chat tomorrow nite


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

HEY, they told me it was Monday and Thursday!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> Wouldn't be caught dead in chat! Besides they keep changing the lock on the door w/o telling me. ;-)


We Do have standards..not very high and you still fail to meet them....lol


Coach!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Enter just below the gutter and right above the sewer...the slot-tard zone is clearly marked.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

be there or be square (or henpecked like Joez and dont show up) lol


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

shon,

Welcome to Chat man! See yah Wednesday night.

Always enjoy Chatting with everyone here. Fun times for sure. :hat::dude:

First enter the Watercooler...then the slot section...bam you are in!

Bob...turn on your volume for the George Jetson song...zilla


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

bobhch said:


> shon,
> 
> Welcome to Chat man! See yah Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


ok thanks shon


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You get the Jetsons song??? When I turn my volume up it's always Sesame Street!!! :lol: I guess it all depends on your state of mind when you enter!! By the way Amp, the door is hidden right under new posts. Click the ^/v button and a room directory will pop up in the watercooler room. Click slotcars on that pop up and you're in!! But be forewarned!!! We are a motley crew!!! :hat::freak::dude::drunk::woohoo:

UtherJoe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You get the Jetsons song??? When I turn my volume up it's always Sesame Street!!! :lol: I guess it all depends on your state of mind when you enter!! By the way Amp, the door is hidden right under new posts. Click the ^/v button and a room directory will pop up in the watercooler room. Click slotcars on that pop up and you're in!! But be forewarned!!! We are a motley crew!!! :hat::freak::dude::drunk::woohoo:
> 
> UtherJoe


"The Jetson's Song"????....... "Welcome to the Jungle" seems to come to mind. :woohoo:

Welcome shon, see ya in chat wednesday.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> No code, but the newb has to bring the chips and dip.


A slotcar donation is also welcomed, please send me a pm for my address. Thanks...RM


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> A slotcar donation is also welcomed, please send me a pm for my address. Thanks...RM


Yes it is, but we are a most accomodating lot. You can also donate casting equipment, landscaping and track structures, I personally was hoping for a small air compressor.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

SplitPoster said:


> , I personally was hoping for a small air compressor.


If you have an old frig with a good compressor, They make good air brush compressors


----------

